# MIAMI | Yotel Miami | 104m | 341ft | 29 fl | T/O



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

A new mixed-use tower is slated for a site in downtown Miami:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Kuwait’s AQARAT To Develop 40-Story Mixed-Use Tower In Downtown Miami*



> Miami’s Aria Development Group is partnering with Kuwait Real Estate Company AQARAT to build a 40-story hotel and residential tower in downtown Miami.
> 
> The 360,000-square-foot project will be located at 227 NE 2nd Street, on a site where Loft III was once planned. It is situated in between Loft I and Loft II, just west of the Vizcayne condos.
> 
> ...


Renders, and other details as they emerge...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Yotel Submitted To FAA At 341 Feet Above Ground, Construction Permit Pending*


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Photos: Construction Progress At Downtown Miami’s 31-Story Yotelpad Tower*
Photos: Construction Progress At Downtown Miami’s 31-Story Yotelpad Tower – The Next Miami 



> Construction continues at the 31-story Yotelpad tower in downtown Miami, new progress photos show.
> 
> The project broke ground in January 2019, and a foundation pour took place in August 2019.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Vilatic said:


> *Photos: Construction Progress At Downtown Miami’s 31-Story Yotelpad Tower*
> Photos: Construction Progress At Downtown Miami’s 31-Story Yotelpad Tower – The Next Miami


Topped out already?


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

A Chicagoan said:


> Topped out already?


Yes! Top off took place in June 2020. - New Progress Photos Of The 31-Story Yotelpad In Downtown Miami Which Topped Off Earlier This Year – The Next Miami


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)




----------

